# Women's Powerlifting



## tonynyc (May 28, 2007)

Some clips on YouTube- showing Powerlifting or Strength events


SHW Powerlifter 'Terry' squatting 525 lbs.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZkgsOmYdTw

======================================

English Open Strognwoman Championships 2005

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3qtK9fLFnQ 

=====================================

Montage of US Olympic Weightlifting Team

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y0Gx0sG434


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2007)

wow, that's cool. I have always wanted to powerlift but a knee injury made me scared to attempt it. Women should be pretty awesome at power lifting because our power is in our legs. I used to be able to knee press 450lbs.


----------



## tonynyc (May 31, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> wow, that's cool. I have always wanted to powerlift but a knee injury made me scared to attempt it. Women should be pretty awesome at power lifting because our power is in our legs. I used to be able to knee press 450lbs.



Hi Megan:

There are various powerlifting meets that you could enter where you don't have to do squatting. 

There have been some awesome Women PowerLifters that have done amazing things with all three lifts (bench press- squats and deadlifts)

1. Push/Pull events where the only lifts contested are the Bench Press and Deadlift. So you would not have to worry about squatting.

2. Many competitions have age weight classifications.

3. Are you still able to do Leg Presses - or are you building Leg Strength from your hiking and biking activities? 

Here is the website for USA Powerlifting

http://www.usapowerlifting.com/home.shtml


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2007)

no leg presses for me since i dont belong a gym or have access to a press. I do a lot of hiking, swimming and biking though. I'm going to work my way up to some minor rock climbing. (there's a unique geological formation about 45 mintues from me and i want to be able to do some rock clibming) Bench pressing stuff for me was a max of 185 at my peak.


----------

